# The Chalice Thread



## Andre

Rebuilt my Chalice III from this







to this, 5 wraps of 26g Kanthal, 2.5mm ID, 0.61 ohms, 3mm ceramic wick






Have been vaping this setup on my Mini for a few days now, with various juices. This little atty is really impressing me. Crisp, clean and very accurate flavour with great throat hit and moderate clouds. No leaking, no matter how hard I squonk, and no gurgling at all. Think the Chalice will become a fixture on my Mini.






Am so glad @Rob Fisher did not like the Chalice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Looks amazing @Andre
I like that you say it has accurate flavour

I just think you are going to have to keep yourself company in this thread 
I dont see many of us being able to get one of these babies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is about to be another release of the Chalice III and there should be enough to go around this time... they should be hitting the stores in the USA maybe this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

wow. insure that chalice @Andre . it might just "go missing".

Then we can both have 1

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> There is about to be another release of the Chalice III and there should be enough to go around this time... they should be hitting the stores in the USA maybe this week.



Thanks Rob
Whats your rough estimation of the price in the hand in SA for one of these?


----------



## Rob Fisher

130.00 EUR = 1,696.34 ZAR

Add shipping and Vat and documentation because no one wants to ship via the PO... Two grand. Way more than it's worth!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate

I'm with Rob,two grand is way too much.
The material is good quality,the machining is good but it's no more difficult to do than the cheapest clone and it's not the holy grail of atty's for sure!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> I'm with Rob,two grand is way too much.
> The material is good quality,the machining is good but it's no more difficult to do than the cheapest clone and it's not the holy grail of atty's for sure!


Ah, @Silver, my company (@Genosmate) for this thread has reported for duty!
I agree it is too expensive for our SA Rand and not the holy grail of atomizers, @Genosmate. Not so sure it will be easy to copy with the intricate air flow control and domed architecture. Have not seen a clone yet. Even the Nuppin has been cloned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Ah, @Silver, my company (@Genosmate) for this thread has reported for duty!
> I agree it is too expensive for our SA Rand and not the holy grail of atomizers, @Genosmate. Not so sure it will be easy to copy with the intricate air flow control and domed architecture. Have not seen a clone yet. Even the Nuppin has been cloned.


I think this may well turn out to be one of the shortest threads on the forum Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The next run of the Chalice III is about to go on sale. And the nice part is it can be ordered from Reosmods and he will have 200 in stock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

200? Are there really 200 people who want one


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> 200? Are there really 200 people who want one



And that is JUST the stock going to Reosmods!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Mmmm couple of changes between run 1 and 2 of the Chalice 3! Bigger air hole and shorter drip trip and it looks like the 510 screw is slightly shorter too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Mmmm couple of changes between run 1 and 2 of the Chalice 3! Bigger air hole and shorter drip trip and it looks like the 510 screw is slightly shorter too.
> 
> View attachment 24317


Are you researching prior to purchase Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Are you researching prior to purchase Rob?



Nope... once bitten twice shy.


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... once bitten twice shy.


Yes but you've got a Dremmel now and you could mod it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Genosmate said:


> Yes but you've got a Dremmel now and you could mod it



That is very true! I could drill it. open the air holes even more, grind it a bit and polish it...however I think the two thousand rand price ticket is a little high for me to be playing with power tools on it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Rob Fisher said:


> That is very true! I could drill it. open the air holes even more, grind it a bit and polish it...however I think the two thousand rand price ticket is a little high for me to be playing with power tools on it.


I agree Rob,even after the Dremel master finished with one it wouldn't be worth 2k.


----------



## johan

Todd's take on the Chalice III from Mark Bugs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

I'm not a fan of the jock.

Just watch last the 60 seconds ;

1.Expensive.
2.High quality product.
3.Other attys can do a similar job for much less money.

Nuff said.


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> I'm not a fan of the jock.
> 
> Just watch last the 60 seconds ;
> 
> 1.Expensive.
> 2.High quality product.
> 3.Other attys can do a similar job for much less money.
> 
> Nuff said.


He also said he would have bought one if he did not receive that one for free. 

I have now used the Chalice III for a few months and am most impressed. Other than the most accurate flavour of all my atomizers, it also gives a good throat hit, is totally leak free (in the pocket and in the airplane at varying air pressures). This one is for the dedicated mouth to lung hitters.

Have just ordered a second one directly from Marks Bugs - shipping by Courier is included in the price of 130 Euros. Cheaper than from Reosmods. Expensive for sure, but for me the perfect combination of form and function.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> He also said he would have bought one if he did not receive that one for free.
> 
> I have now used the Chalice III for a few months and am most impressed. Other than the most accurate flavour of all my atomizers, it also gives a good throat hit, is totally leak free (in the pocket and in the airplane at varying air pressures). This one is for the dedicated mouth to lung hitters.
> 
> Have just ordered a second one directly from Marks Bugs - shipping by Courier is included in the price of 130 Euros. Cheaper than from Reosmods. Expensive for sure, but for me the perfect combination of form and function.


Can't argue with your comments Andre,I also use mine every day,just in the evening for a different juice from my ADV.
I have every intention of keeping it but as you will have gathered I doubt I'll get another.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Genosmate said:


> Can't argue with your comments Andre,I also use mine every day,just in the evening for a different juice from my ADV.
> I have every intention of keeping it but as you will have gathered I doubt I'll get another.


Lol, the price had me dithering about this one for a few weeks. Late last night my defenses were down and I pressed the button!
What amazes me is that such a little piece of wick can give such a great vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Andre said:


> Lol, the price had me dithering about this one for a few weeks. Late last night my defenses were down and I pressed the button!
> What amazes me is that such a little piece of wick can give such a great vape.


When I get tempted (usually by another Reo) I have to sit on my hands!

I still have mine set up with your slanted coil idea Andre,but when I change I'll try a horizontal coil again with some ceramic wick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Chalice III clones already available on the clone market. Quick look and I see 3 clone manufacturers on this link: http://www.alibaba.com/1%3a1-clone-chalice-iii-atomizer-suppliers.html

According to a post on ecf, they go for under $12.

Here's a screenshot of one of them:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## zadiac

Already on FT

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10013871/2353200-chalice-iii-styled-rda-rebuildable-dripping

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Just a word of caution to new Chalice owners in the form of a post from ECF:

_I haven't seen a clone Chalice - but in the real one, several people accidentally collapsed their springs with a short because the deck is SO TINY that the coil - or the end of a wire coming off a post - touched the cap for a short. 
Therefore, with a Chalice, you want to test the resistance AGAIN with the CAP ON before you put it on your Reo and fire.
Hopefully, that's it - as it's preventable - and not some other flaw within the atty...it is a low-priced clone...there could be another issue. But if it tested OK when you built it, then shorted with the cap on - that's why - check the wire ends!!_

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK time to try the Chalice again... seeing I was Piffed an authentic Chalice by Catfish Atty Mods! 1Ω Microcoil with Rayon! I love the no leaking... but it doesn't compare to the Cyclone yet... I need to keep playing with it...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands

so was it tricky to get the coil in there?


----------



## Rob Fisher

hands said:


> so was it tricky to get the coil in there?



It wasn't as bad when I decided to do the coil between the posts and over the hole...  But the fact that the atty costs about eight million rand and doesn't have hole for the wire drives me to drink!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## kev mac

Andre said:


> Just a word of caution to new Chalice owners in the form of a post from ECF:
> 
> _I haven't seen a clone Chalice - but in the real one, several people accidentally collapsed their springs with a short because the deck is SO TINY that the coil - or the end of a wire coming off a post - touched the cap for a short.
> Therefore, with a Chalice, you want to test the resistance AGAIN with the CAP ON before you put it on your Reo and fire.
> Hopefully, that's it - as it's preventable - and not some other flaw within the atty...it is a low-priced clone...there could be another issue. But if it tested OK when you built it, then shorted with the cap on - that's why - check the wire ends!!_


Got mine working well, if only the air flow was better.Just can't seem to get a consistent satisfying hit.


----------



## kev mac

hands said:


> so was it tricky to get the coil in there?


So tiny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro

The Chalice II and both III versions are excellent for MTL, but not so much so for my DLH's unless they are drilled out. I just slip streamed the DT's on my one CII and 6 CIII's for the short time that I actually used them. I haven't used any of the Chalice's for a very long time, only rarely used some of the Reo Mini's I bought for them that I no longer use any of. At about US $2550 out of pocket for the 7 Chalice's and 7 Reos to run them on they certainly were not my smartest buys.


----------

